# Where can I buy Hood Scoop inserts



## RKLamb (Jan 27, 2011)

I was trying to post a WTB in the want section but it wont let me. So I figure I would just ask. Where can I get 05-06 Hood scoop inserts from other than the dealership. If used color does not matter I am painting them flat black any way.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Used... try ebay, etc or salvage yards like Cleveland Pick A Part.

New... GTO Carbon Fiber Hood Scoops | Maverickman Carbon


----------

